# Ati2dvag,BSOD,Beginning dump of physical memory



## mate12 (Sep 20, 2010)

hello
my computer crashes and reebots
The blue screen that comes up says the following......
The device driver got stuck in a infinite loop.This usually indicates problems with the device itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly.
Please check with your hardware device vendor for any driver updates.
ati2dvag
Beginning dump of physical memory
i try uninstalling driver and it happens again
spec:
AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3000+
ASRock K8NF3-VSTA (4 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
ATI Radeon HD 3850 AGP (512 MB)
2048 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Microsoft Windows XP Professional

please can anyone help me


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

"ati2dvag" is an ATI driver.

I assume you don't trust the Windows diagnosis?

Update or reinstall the ATI video drivers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Video driver may need an update, video card could be bad.

See if driver update available - http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Is XP SP3 installed?

www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mate12 (Sep 20, 2010)

video card is ok, i played cod 4 and everything is ok
the problem occurs when i want to send a mail with attachment and when i go to START - search - files and folders than it comes up ATI2DVAG BSOD.
i have XP SP3 installed, i have instaled last ati driver from http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/downloads/download_index_01.aspx?psn=0006
on microsoft update there are no new updates 
at [url]http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx[/URL]
there are no driver update available


----------



## evilphoton (Dec 17, 2010)

I have had bad luck with Sapphire drivers in the past. Currently I had the ati2dvag infinite loop BSOD with MSI integrated hd 4200 graphics. I was about to return the motherboard but on Dec. 13 AMD/ATI came out with Catalyst Suite 10.12 and it's finally fixed! I recommend not using the motherboard/graphics card drivers from the OEM unless they work for sure.
I suspected it has to do with the way ATI clocks get reduced during idle cycles. Or perhaps Cool n Quiet bug. Who knows...it's about time they fixed the driver!!! finally


----------

